#ubuntu-ports 2008-01-03
<thegodfather> hey jbailey 
<jbailey> thegodfather: Werd.
#ubuntu-ports 2008-12-30
<fransman> Will the next kernel being based on 2.6.27 or 2.6.28?
#ubuntu-ports 2017-01-07
<sacarde> hi
